# Guinea Pig peed on me?!?



## Horse and Hound

In my (nearly) 20 years of having piggies I have NEVER been peed on ever until last night!

Basically one of my guineas died last friday, and poor Milo was besides himself. So we moved his cage into the living room so he can see us, and see the dogs. He comes out for lots of cuddles and what not, but I'm warey about introducing another baby piggie to him as I don't want the cycle to carry on when he eventually dies.

I have no idea how old he is, vet reckons about 4/5 as they were both rescue piggies. But last night I had him out. He was fine, snuggled on my shoulder and making his little noises on me but then he turned round and weed all down my back!!

Is that because he was scared? I've never had one do that to me, ever!!!!


----------



## swatton42

Haha! :thumbup1:

I'm convinced 1 of my pigs has the smalled bladder ever. Even if he's only out for 5 minutes I get a nice warm line of pee straight in my lap. He's peed directly in Grandma's hand once.

To be honest I'm amazed you haven't been weed on up untill now. I usually find that when they are about to go they make a few squeeky noises and then wiggle their behinds and sort of squish themselves down. I take this as a warning of their about to go, if this happens pop him back in his cage so he can go and then get him out a little later on.

I've just resigned myself to it happening as they live upstairs but have cuddles downstairs infront of the TV so I don't have enough time to get them back upstairs.


----------



## CreativeLC

I have been peed on several times by my pigs. They have learnt to control their bladders better as they have got older though thankfully. I doubt your pig was scared, its pretty normal in my experience!


----------



## Horse and Hound

swatton42 said:


> Haha! :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm convinced 1 of my pigs has the smalled bladder ever. Even if he's only out for 5 minutes I get a nice warm line of pee straight in my lap. He's peed directly in Grandma's hand once.
> 
> To be honest I'm amazed you haven't been weed on up untill now. I usually find that when they are about to go they make a few squeeky noises and then wiggle their behinds and sort of squish themselves down. I take this as a warning of their about to go, if this happens pop him back in his cage so he can go and then get him out a little later on.
> 
> I've just resigned myself to it happening as they live upstairs but have cuddles downstairs infront of the TV so I don't have enough time to get them back upstairs.


Hmmmm, hje did have a bit of a squeak at me, but I didn't think as its never happened before! lol.

I was sat watching Emmerdale and then weeeeeee!


----------



## chrisd

Horse and Hound said:


> Hmmmm, hje did have a bit of a squeak at me, but I didn't think as its never happened before! lol.
> 
> I was sat watching Emmerdale and then weeeeeee!


Who do you think attacked Cain?


----------



## Horse and Hound

chrisd said:


> Who do you think attacked Cain?


Clearly my piggie, that's why he weed...

lol, in all seriousness, I reckon its either one of the Sharma's but not Jai or NIkil. Either their sister, mum or dad.

Either that or Amy.


----------



## Ingrid25

the first time ever!?
you lucky thing!
my piggies cant stop!!!!!!!


----------



## Horse and Hound

Ingrid25 said:


> the first time ever!?
> you lucky thing!
> my piggies cant stop!!!!!!!


Everyone is saying this!

I've had 6 guineas in my time and looked after thousands! Never ONCE have I been weed on?!

I feel a bit left out!


----------



## swatton42

Well now you have been. Congratulations!


----------



## paddyjulie

bless  first time i had ours sitting on my belly he weed....omg...my bellybutton was full of pee.....i didn't know if i should laugh or cry...it was full to the brim  anyhow we had such a good laugh about it...then i went and had a shower :lol: :lol:


----------



## Louiseandfriends

I've been told guinea pigs have no control over their bladder, so it probably didn't mean to. It just needed to go.


----------



## swatton42

They have no control over pooping. They do seem to know when they're about to go, so tend to pee in one corner of the hutch, or give a few warning squeeks if they're out for a cuddle.


----------

